# Rene Campbell Bigorexic



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes its the Sun Newspaper,

I think Jodie Marsh and her exploits as a Female BodyBuilder are responsible for this. I think its a good thing, proving that it is a sport for both sexes.http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4097686/Mum-of-two-is-a-bigorexic.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4097686/Mum-of-two-is-a-bigorexic.html


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Errr... Rene was bb-ing way before Jodie. I won't have anything bad said about her... She trains amazingly hard x x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I know this lady, and we train out of the same gym. She is a very friendly, helpful lady and extremely giving of her time and experience. In the pics she looks massive, and it is true that she has some serious muscle, but in the flesh, she looks fantastic, great figure. I greatly admire her training ethos and although I know I will never look a 10th of how she does she inspires me on when I think I just can't do it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flubs we are at the same gym! X x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> [Redacted] we are at the same gym! X x


err err eeeek! ooooeeerrrrrrr, err gulp?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

A few pics I took of her at Nottingham , she is hands down my favourite

she came down to crayford the following week for a photo shoot, she looked very very good


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

She looks amazing!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

probs the best the uk has to offer female bbing at the moment in my opinion


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fuarkk, mirin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Renee is an amazing person and a very focused BB....she trains and is coached at my good friend Harold Marillier's gym Forest in Crawley


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... Rene was bb-ing way before Jodie. I won't have anything bad said about her... She trains amazingly hard x x


Err.....Wooooo Rene Campbell police.

I didnt say Jodie marsh was in BB'ing before Rene? What i meant was the fact it was in the paper "publicity" etc. Im not saying anything bad about her either?

She looks great, all the best to her.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

only training 4 years jeez!!!


----------

